# looking for a rabbit pen



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

me and a good buddy have a nice young beagle pup we would like to send to a pin for a month or two before we start hunting her, i live in lansing and he lives in grand rapids, not looking to drive to far, so if any one knows of anything and could direct me the right way i would greatly appreciate it thanks!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've heard of one in Olivet but have never been there. I did a quick search but didn't find anything off the bat, you could do a little more research though.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

i think i know who u r talkin about freepop, i graduated from there and my buddies dad owned one, dont know if its the same one, but i had heard he closed down and sold his dogs. i will have to stop by there and see if he is still there or not, thanks again


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

A friend of mine has one.
Don't know if he runs dogs for the public or not.
He lives just outside of Belding. If you want , I can PM you his number.


----------



## Belongtothewoods (Aug 1, 2007)

There is a guy in Stanton that has 9 acres fenced in. I took one of my beagles there last year and I am taking both of them there the weekend after next. If I remember right it was $75 per dog for two weeks. That covers food and everything. My one female was only about 8 months old when I took her there. Never even seen a rabbit. He put about 10 of his.. probably 30 experienced beagles in there to run with my dog. Talk about results!!! I came back and spent a good part of the day there when I picked her up. I watched this rabbit come out of a bush, a minute later she came out first in the same spot, put her nose to the ground and went right in the direction the rabbit went. 

If you go make sure you have enough time to shoot the ---- with the owner. He is a old guy that loves to talk. It would be hard to find some one as nice tho. He offered to give my buddy a beagle just because he never had one before. PM me if you want his number.


----------



## Belongtothewoods (Aug 1, 2007)

the info would cost you one **** hunting trip. :lol:


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Jim Wales has a beagle pen in Merrill.


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

Try this guy, he is in Eaton Rapids www.*earlyautumnkennel*.com


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Jim Wale in Merrill

PM for info


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

i totaly forgot about chuck, used to do some coyote hunting wiht him, he has some nice beagles, lin-loc sent u a pm


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

i've used jim wale in merrill the cost is $50.00 per dog per month,he has two pens a smaller pen for sight chases and a larger pen for more advanced training.for more info go to jwkennelsmi.com.
good-luck


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Twin
Sent you a PM


----------



## rusty7 (Dec 8, 2005)

http://www.blackriverbeagles.com/ - Located in Montague about 30 min NE of Grand Rapids.


----------

